# Putting in new Hella lights, need some help!



## stierzy16 (Jun 22, 2013)

So I have two Hella 500's that I'm currently installing, the only bump I've hit was finding which wire the high beam lights is. There's a yellow, black, and white one coming from my dual light. Which one is highbeam? I have a 2012 Chevrolet Cruze! Thanks for the help in advance


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

test light


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Black is the ground for both high beams and regular beams, the other two are the positives. I cant for the life of me remember which one goes to which, but I know the black is the ground.

Do you have any pictures of what they look like, or where you mounted them? I've been looking into getting a couple for the complete "rally look" but I've been hesitant since I have yet to see what they look like on our car.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I am just going to guess at this and say if you turn your brights on and look at them for a few seconds you will see spots in your brain those will be yellow spots so it must be the yellow wire !


----------



## stierzy16 (Jun 22, 2013)

It was the white wire, I got lucky and it worked first time, but that's how they turned out
Thanks errbody! :th_dblthumb2:


----------



## stierzy16 (Jun 22, 2013)

Smurfenstein said:


> Black is the ground for both high beams and regular beams, the other two are the positives. I cant for the life of me remember which one goes to which, but I know the black is the ground.
> 
> Do you have any pictures of what they look like, or where you mounted them? I've been looking into getting a couple for the complete "rally look" but I've been hesitant since I have yet to see what they look like on our car.










I just installed the roof rack and the light bar/ hellas this past two weeks and I love the look


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

I would think they would look good behind the front grill shining threw the Honeycomb I just don't feel like drimeling all those holes out lol.

Sent From An Antique,
My Original Droid.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

I like the look of the lights man! Nice job!


----------

